# new truck stereo question



## Guest (Jul 29, 2002)

Just got a '02 frontier -- want to use my mp3 player with the stock stereo -- anyone know if there are inputs on the back of it like for a changer that i can hook a rca to miniplug to? If so how do i get it out with out damaging anything?

Thanks!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

Probably not. I've never seen a stock stereo with aux inputs before. There might be a changer plug on the back, but that would require an adaptor to work as an aux in, and you're not likely to find an adaptor. Your only bet is to use a tape adaptor or get a new deck. Sorry.


----------

